# Pequeña fuente switching con transistor



## dragondgold (Dic 10, 2011)

Hola comunidad acudo a ustedes con una duda. Estoy realizando un proyecto en el que necesito sacar de una batería que puede variar entre 5V y 7V una tensión de 5V y 3.3V con un consumo de aproximadamente 500mA sobre cada línea. Para ello utilizo dos LM317 que requieren aproximadamente 1.3V de diferencia para funcionar, el problema es que si la tensión baja un poco el LM317 ya no trabaja además de que me gustaría aprovechar mejor la potencia que disipandola porque es una aplicación a baterías.
Pensé entonces en una fuente conmutada para sin transformador, había pensado en usar el mismo principio de PWM que se usa para regular la velocidad de los motores, un transistor y un pequeño PIC que varia el ancho de pulso para mantener siempre la tensión a 5V a medida que varía la tensión de la batería por su descarga. 
Mi pregunta es si es esto posible porque lo he simulado y la única forma que pude hacerlo andar es tanto usando MOSFET como BJT la señal en su gate/base debía ser de al menos 10V y yo solo cuento con 5V es viable esto sin el uso del transformador o solo funciona para motores este principio ?

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote (Dic 10, 2011)

Lo que tu buscas ya fue inventado.
LM2575T-3.3
LM2575T-5.0
MC34063


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2011)

una fuente de algún dvd roto podría servir
sino podes armar esta ,que no es ni mas ni menos una fuente usada en dvd,solo ay que calcular una resistencia para dejar funcionando la fuente en 5 volt y no en 12 





http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/content/view/113/63/



por aca ay un documento que posteo liusgrillo de como calcular esa r del regulador tl431
http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquemas/fonte-comutada-12v.jpg


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 10, 2011)

Amigo, gracias por el aporte, pero segun entiendo ntro. colega necesita extraer energia de una bateria. Pues a este circuito habria que hacerle varias modificaciones.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, gracias por el aporte, pero segun entiendo ntro. colega necesita extraer energia de una bateria. Pues a este circuito habria que hacerle varias modificaciones.-



disculpas,entendí mal


----------



## macraig (Dic 10, 2011)

> Pensé entonces en una fuente conmutada para sin transformador, había pensado en usar el mismo principio de PWM que se usa para regular la velocidad de los motores, un transistor y un pequeño PIC que varia el ancho de pulso para mantener siempre la tensión a 5V a medida que varía la tensión de la batería por su descarga.
> Mi pregunta es si es esto posible porque lo he simulado y la única forma que pude hacerlo andar es tanto usando MOSFET como BJT la señal en su gate/base debía ser de al menos 10V y yo solo cuento con 5V es viable esto sin el uso del transformador o solo funciona para motores este principio ?



Una fuente conmutada es buena idea.
Respecto a si es posible, es posible. Creo que estas un poco confundido con lo que refiere a los bjt, por que estos solo necesitan una diferencia de 0,6V entre base y emisor para funcionar. En cuanto a los mosfets hay algunos que tienen un voltaje de pinchoff de entre 1 y 2 v.

En cuanto a lo que en realidad quieres conseguir, no me esta muy claro. Quieres bajar la tension? subirla?... cual es tu voltaje de entrada y salida? cual es la corriente consumida? En base a estos parametros se puede saber si es posible hacerlo sin transformador.

Si piensas implementar la fuente con un uC, debes considerar que este tambien necesita una fuente de energia estable.

Salu2.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2011)

según lo que entendí quiere mantener una tencion de 5 volt y 3,3 volt a partir de una batería que baria entre 7 y 5 volt,


zener de 3,3 v y zener de 5 v ,solo estoy pensando


parece que si se puede hacer con zener ,marar el enlace 
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_reg_con_zener.asp


----------



## macraig (Dic 11, 2011)

> según lo que entendí quiere mantener una tencion de 5 volt y 3,3 volt a partir de una batería que baria entre 7 y 5 volt,
> 
> 
> zener de 3,3 v y zener de 5 v ,solo estoy pensando



No, para el caso de la bateria de 7 voltios y la salida de 3,3v (digamos que hay un consumo de 100mA)

Pin = 7*100mA = 700mW
Pout = 3.3*100mA = 330mW

eficiencia = 330mW/700mW = 47.143%

Y en el caso de una bateria de 5V y un voltaje de salida de 5V el zener presenta muy poca regulación. (Recordemos que para mantener una regulaciòn adecuada, en un regulador zener el voltaje de salida debe ser menor que el de entrada).

Quizá lo que estes buscando es un buck-boost converter. Que tan sencillo es el circuito depende de tus necesidades de corriente, regulacion, rango de voltages de entrada-salida y temperaturas de trabajo, y tipo de carga (inductiva, capacitiva, resistiva).

Salu2.


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas gente !! Si lo que yo necesito es de una batería que varía entre 5 y 7V mantener una tensión estable de 3.3v y 5v con dos fuentes conmutadas debido a que necesito eficiencia por el uso de una batería. Quería evitarme el uso de un transformador por cuestiones de espacio. La corriente que necesito es aproximadamente unos 500mA en la línea de 5V y 100mA en la línea de 3.3v. El micro funcionaría con una pila de reloj y se mantendría continuamente en un Deep Sleep y se despertaría al encender el dispositivo y allí regularía la tensión para que no importa si la batería varíe la tensión se mantenga constante.

La idea que proponen del LM2575 la había considerado pero no me es fácil ni barato conseguirlo por aquí. Lo del zener también es otra opción pero sigo en la cuestión de disipar la tensión restante en forma de calor y quisiera poder aprovechar todo lo posible mi batería. 

Si no tengo opción creo que no me quedará otra que usar un LM2575 porque por lo que veo el método que propongo del PMW no es aplicable aquí.

Desde ya muchas gracias !!


----------



## zopilote (Dic 11, 2011)

Te olvidas del MC34063  que esta una decima parte del LM, y soporta los 500mA, con mucha mas literatura regada por la red, y calculos ya publicados y hasta en encapsulado SMD.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 11, 2011)

Un cargador de celular para auto contiene el MC34063 y salida de 5 V. Modificar para 3.3 V es trivial, se cambia una resistencia o se agrega otra en paralelo a la ya instalada en el FEEDBACK.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 11, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> disculpas,entendí mal



El rey no despierta que le pasa ( striker two) lo que el muchacho esta pidiendo es una fuenta DC/DC...
 ... busca en el buscador de foro o en *San Google* como fuente corriente continua continua.

( el *MC34063* se encuentra en muchos dispocitivos de autos)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:


> Un cargador de celular para auto contiene el MC34063 y salida de 5 V. Modificar para 3.3 V es trivial, se cambia una resistencia o se agrega otra en paralelo a la ya instalada en el FEEDBACK.



muy buena idea¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



sstc dijo:


> El rey no despierta que le pasa ( striker two) lo que el muchacho esta pidiendo es una fuenta DC/DC...
> ... busca en el buscador de foro o en *San Google* como fuente corriente continua continua.
> 
> ( el *MC34063* se encuentra en muchos dispocitivos de autos)



no tome la pastilla a tiempo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 11, 2011)

Jajaja muchas gracias gente !! Si al parecer la única solución que me queda es usar el MC, ya estoy usando uno para transformar los 5V en -12V creo que usaré otro para cada rama o intentaré ver si consigo los LM2575 muchas gracias por su ayuda !!

Una ultima consulta, no es aplicable el método que mencioné del PWM, es decir, por qué siempre se necesita la bobina ?

Saludos y gracias !!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 13, 2011)

porque se eleva la tension o disminuye usando la sobre apertura de la misma si no la usas no funciona el circuito es elemental tal bobina


----------



## macraig (Dic 20, 2011)

dragondgold dijo:


> Jajaja muchas gracias gente !! Si al parecer la única solución que me queda es usar el MC, ya estoy usando uno para transformar los 5V en -12V creo que usaré otro para cada rama o intentaré ver si consigo los LM2575 muchas gracias por su ayuda !!
> 
> Una ultima consulta, no es aplicable el método que mencioné del PWM, es decir, por qué siempre se necesita la bobina ?
> 
> Saludos y gracias !!



El metodo del pwm es aplicable, solo que para tu aplicacion puede que no sea práctico. La bobina SIEMPRE sera necesaria, pues un regulador conmutado se basa en las propiedades de un circuito LC. Una forma un poco simplista de pensarlo es: Piensa que generas una onda con PWM, es una onda de corriente alterna, con una componente de continua, que es lo que te interesa. El inductor y el capacitor sirven para filtrar la componente alterna y quedarse solo con la continua. Claro, podrias filtrar tambien con un circuito RC, pero en ese caso tienes perdidas en la resistencia (corriente+resistencia=calor).

Por otro lado, para tu aplicacion existe un circuito conmutado con solo 2 transistores, que tiene una eficiencia de hasta el 80% (lo he probado). Miralo en:
http://www.romanblack.com/smps/smps.htm

Salu2.


----------



## Arsenic (Jul 29, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> una fuente de algún dvd roto podría servir
> sino podes armar esta ,que no es ni mas ni menos una fuente usada en dvd,solo ay que calcular una resistencia para dejar funcionando la fuente en 5 volt y no en 12
> http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquemas/fonte-comutada-12v.jpg
> http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/content/view/113/63/
> ...



Bobinando el chopper así como está, no va a funcionar. Se debe bobinar el primario en 2 veces: primero una mitad, luego bobinar la bobina auxiliar, luego el secundario y por último la otra mitad de vueltas del arrollamiento primario. Cada bobina se separa de la otra por aproximadamente 3 vueltas de cinta de mylar (la cual desafortunadamente en Argentina no conseguimos, pero ese es otro tema). Espero que alguien lo haya hecho y me avise si esto funciona, porque tengo exactamente el mismo núcleo de chopper y faltaría lo demás. Necesito muchísima más info sobre cómo calcular y diseñar fuentes SMPS por mi cuenta, ya que estoy a medio camino. 

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Marioromero (Ene 12, 2022)

Hola*,* amigos*. Q*uiero construir una fuente conmutada, pero y s*é *que lo m*á*s simple ser*í*a usar un CI para la etapa del modulador, pero en mi pa*ís *no tenemos opciones para comprar estos CI*,* por lo que encontré este dig*r*amma de esta fuente de 5*V* pero no tengo los detalles de*l *trasformador*.
¿Có*mo podría obtenerlos o si disponen de otro de similar sin *CI?*. Gracias*, *de antemano*.*


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 12, 2022)

Hijole*,* ese diagrama no me gusta mucho.


----------



## Marioromero (Ene 12, 2022)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Hijole*, *ese diagrama no me gusta mucho.


*E*s bastante simple a causa de los pocos recursos que poseo*. S*i tienes una mejor solución*, *te lo agradecería*.*


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 12, 2022)

No s*é* qu*é* necesitas hacer pero eso no da -5*V*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 12, 2022)

Hola*. D*esconozco la corriente que requieres, pero el transformador que deseas lo puedes quitar de alguna fuente de PC, de los cuales hay 3 para funciones distintas.
El transformador principal es el más g*ran*de*.*, ese descártalo.
Luego hay un pequeño transformador que se trata de un *controlador* para gobernar los transistores del primario.
Por último, el *tercer*. transformador que genera 5V auxiliares, ese es la opción.


----------



## Marioromero (Ene 12, 2022)

S*í *puede ser*,* pero la duda en concreto ser*í*a las vueltas de los enrollados del tran*s*formador*.*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 12, 2022)

Marioromero dijo:


> Si puede ser pero la duda en concreto seria las vueltas de los enrollados del tranformador


T*ú* necesitas 5V a la salida*, ¿*verdad?
*¿*Y la alimentación será de 220VAC?
Pues si la fuente de PC tiene esas características, ya estaría resuelto.
Lo único que puede variar en tu caso, sería la f*recuen*cia*.* a la que resonaría tu fuente.
Pero es cuestión de chequear los valores de R y C que gobiernan al transistor de dicha fuente de PC y listo.
Debes prestar atención a las fases de los devanados, si*-*no*,* no funcionará.
Pero vuelvo a repetir, todos esos datos lo obtienes de la fuente de d*o*nde lo quitarás.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 12, 2022)

Un cargador de celular entrega 5.2V y los venden desde unos 300 mA hasta 3 A.
No te enredes en una construcción como esa, a menos que quieras practicar...


----------



## CharlieD (Ene 13, 2022)

Hola paisano!
Coincido con mcrven, usa un cargador de celular o similar y no te compliques la vida construyendo una fuente conmutada.


Marioromero dijo:


> lo mas simple seria usar un ci para la etapa del modulador pero en mi Paiz no tenemos opciones para comprar estos ci


Si de todas maneras quieres intentarlo, deberías checar estos enlaces [1] [2], son proveedores de componentes electrónicos en La Habana. Dudo que encuentres un transformador, pero te aseguro que tienen integrados de control para fuentes conmutadas y otros componentes.



Marioromero dijo:


> si disponen de otro de similar sin ci


Aquí te dejo el diagrama esquemático de una fuente conmutada simple de celular que no posee integrado, funciona ya que la uso para los proyectos en protoboard de 5 V, es un diseño comercial y le realicé ingeniería inversa, adjunto fotos.


Para que puedas leer las especificaciones.


Las caras con las pistas y los componentes para que compruebes el circuito por ti mismo, en caso de que lo quieras hacer en un PCB si dispones de los elementos, las medidas de esta son 2,5 x 5 cm.


Este es el diagrama esquemático.


----------



## Marioromero (Ene 13, 2022)

CharlieD dijo:


> Hola paisano!
> Coincido con mcrven, usa un cargador de celular o similar y no te compliques la vida construyendo una fuente conmutada.
> 
> Si de todas maneras quieres intentarlo, deberías checar estos enlaces [1] [2], son proveedores de componentes electrónicos en La Habana. Dudo que encuentres un transformador, pero te aseguro que tienen integrados de control para fuentes conmutadas y otros componentes.
> ...


*M*uchas gracias*, *amigo*,* por su gran aporte*. C*reo que est*á* bien para lo que necesito*.
L*a única duda es sobre la relaci*ó*n del transformador*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 13, 2022)

Nota del Moderador:
Por favor, escriban correctamente. Recuerden que están en un foro técnico y no en un chat.
Eviten la pena de que sus publicaciones sean editadas o eliminadas por incumplimiento a las *Normas del Foro*.

[SUBSCRIPTION = OFF]


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2022)

Movido al tema que ya trataba ésto , en el mensaje #3 hay un diagrama , aquí hay otro :









						Fuente de poder conmutada de 3,4V 2,5A con optoacoplador y modificable
					

Luciano Suarez 2017 El siguiente diagrama muestra un esquema muy simple de una pequeña fuente de alimentación conmutada con un solo transist...




					nextelectronica.blogspot.com


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 13, 2022)

Hola.

Una mejor solución, cuesta dinero.

Compra un cargador de celular.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 13, 2022)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Una mejor solución, cuesta dinero.
> 
> ...


Quizaz en Cuba eso no sea de lo mas factible o practico.
!Saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 13, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Nota del Moderador:
> Por favor, escriban correctamente. Recuerden que están en un foro técnico y no en un chat.
> Eviten la pena de que sus publicaciones sean editadas o eliminadas por incumplimiento a las *Normas del Foro*.
> 
> [SUBSCRIPTION = OFF]



Acaso tampoco se puede abreviar?
Desde mi móvil, no existe el caracter apertura de interrogación.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 13, 2022)

Marioromero dijo:


> Hola*,* amigos*. Q*uiero construir una fuente conmutada, pero y s*é *que lo m*á*s simple ser*í*a usar un CI para la etapa del modulador, pero en mi pa*ís *no tenemos opciones para comprar estos CI*,* por lo que encontré este dig*r*amma de esta fuente de 5*V* pero no tengo los detalles de*l *trasformador*.
> ¿Có*mo podría obtenerlos o si disponen de otro de similar sin *CI?*. Gracias*, *de antemano*.*Ver el archivo adjunto 276683


Si usted es un aficionado, le comento que estas fuentes conmutadas pequeñas, logran funcionar en base a que, la clave de estas está en el cálculo previo del fabricante, el tipo de material que usan, la frecuencia que usan y el rigor técnico que usan.
 Ademas son fuentes peligrosas para manipular. Use un trafo de 50 herzios comun, de tamaño pequeño y le irá mejor. Los transformadores que funcionan en la banda de *ultrasónidos* no son aconsejables para aficionados. En su defecto cómprelo hecho, no vale la pena tanto lío para cargar un teléfono.
Si no es un aficionado, haga de cuenta que no dije nada.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 13, 2022)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Desde mi móvil, no existe el caracter apertura de interrogación.


Suele salir y poder seleccionarlo cuando se deja presionado el dedo sobre los caracteres extra.

Ejemplo:


Y no es muy relevante porque a la mayoría de personas les da flojera hacer eso.
Lo importante y que es común para el idioma inglés, es que la línea contenga el signo de cierre de interrogación.
Signos muy olvidados hoy en día por los millennials o también llamados: "generación Y"
Nosotros, los mayores, debemos establecer la correcta forma de escribir, pues eso también define nuestro nivel académico.
Y aunque no se tenga, la cultura y la educación, siempre deben sobresalir.


----------

